# Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)



## Anglerfreund@sw (7. August 2010)

Hi,
Ich bin vom 22.8 -5.9. diesem Jahres in Frankreich> Bretagne >Plouescat. Dort will ich vom Ufer aus angeln gehen.
Habe mir auf GoogleEarth schon die Küste angeschaut und auch einen kleinen Hafen entdeckt. 
An Ausrüstung habe ich eine Pilkrute 100-200g mit einer großen Rolle  ohne Freilauf und eine starke Grundrute -100g mit ner Freilaufrolle.
So und jetzt wollte ich euch einiges fragen;+:
-was für Montagen empffehlt ihr mir?
-gibts dort Petermännchen, und wenn ja wie soll ich die Abhaken?
-wann sind die besten Angelzeiten?
-lohnt es sich dort zu blinkern?
-und wo sind die besten Plätze?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir einige dieser Fragen beantworten, und vielleicht  findet sich ja noch ein Ortskundiger der mir die HotSpots verraten kann.

Mfg Anglerfreund@sw


----------



## ThorstenBee (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

In der Bretagne kann man mit normalen Grundmontagen recht giut klarkommen.An Häfen,Molen und Steilküsten geht auch Conger.Spinnrute auf jeden Fall mitnehmen,schlanke Blinker oder Küstenwobbler für Wolfsbarsch,sehr gute Möglichkeiten in der Region.Angelzeiten richten sich nach den Gezeiten ,am besten bei auflaufendem Wasser,noch besser wenn es dann Dunkel wird.Die besten Stellen sind dort wo der Grund abwechseln Kraut,Sand und Steine hat,erkennbar eventuell bei Ebbe von Klippen.Keine Angst vor Petermännchen,einfach Handschuh mitnehmen oder vom Bauch her anfassen,gefährlich ist nur dir Oberseite.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

okey danke.
Wie soll ich dann die Giftdrüsen entfernen?


----------



## vision81 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

an den Kiemen hat das Petermännchen auch jeweils nen Giftdorn !!!


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

könnte mir trozdem bitte nochmal erklären wie man am Besten das Petermännchen abhakt und auch noch filitiert?


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

ich sag dir ganz ehrlich, ich würds wieder reinschmeissen!
Habe erst einmal ein kleines gefangen das hab ich mit nem Stock fixiert und dann abgehakt. Aber so häufig sind die glaub ich auch noicht an der Angel. Zumindest nicht im Mitterlmeer.
gruss scorp


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Bretagne hat nur ne Atlantikküste^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

In der Bretagne wirst du kaum welche fangen, zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dort mal eines gefangen zu haben. Nimm dir trotzdem paar Handschuhe mit, kann jederzeit sein das du 'nen Conger abhaken mußt.

Falls doch, wie bereits erwähnt mit Handschuhen oder Tuch abhaken und dann mit 'ner Zange die Stacheln wegkneifen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das die Bretagne am Mittelmeer liegt! Ich habe nur gesagt das sie im Mittelmeer, wo ich angle nicht häufig am Haken hängen und dann mal die Vermutung angestellt, dass es in der Bretagne wohl nicht anders sein sollte.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Also haben die Petermännchen nur kleine Giftdrüsen im Stachel, keine besonderen Guiftorgane in der Leibeshöhle?


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Da du die Petermännchen essen willst würde ich mich nicht auf eine Meinung verlassen aber: Soweit ich weiss ist das Gift aus Proteinen! Ein Stich wird mit heißem Wasser behandelt, also sollte das Gift Beim Kochen,Braten etc zerfallen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Das Gift verliert sich schon mit Kontakt der Fische an Tüchern, Handschuh, etc. Dann einfach noch die Stacheln weggeschnitten, fertig! Sind lecker!


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

ja das habe ich auch schon gehöhrt.
Werde mir immer ne Thermosflasche mit heißem Wasser mitnehmen. Dann bin ich gerüstet falls doch mal was passiert.

Aber jetzt was ganz anderes, wie befestige ich denn mein Brandungsvorfach an der Hauptschnur. ;+






so siehts aus^^

Und wohin kommt dann das Krallenblei?

(Sorry für meine Fragen aber es das erste mal das ich Brandungsangeln geh )


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

|uhoh:

Was glaubste denn, oben Hauptschnur, unten Blei!


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

sorry tut mir jetzt echt leid dass ich die Frage gestellt habe!
Bis jetzt hab ich noch nie bemerkt das da noch ne Schlaufe dran ist!.

Und noch was anderes xD
Mit welchen giftigen bzw gefährlichen Fischen muss man den an der französischen Atlantikküste außer Petermännchen, diesem einem Rochen, und dem Seeskorpion noch rechnen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Nu mach mal halblang

Seeskorpione sind nicht giftig, und 'nen Stechrochen wirste bestimmt nicht an die Angel bekommen, heißes Wasser schleppt auch kein Mensch mit zum Brandungsangeln, also nimm dir zur Not paar Arbeitshandschuhe mit und laß gut sein!


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Drachenkopf und Petermännchen. Wobei ihre Gifte hitzeanfällig sind. Wenn du ne Thermoskanne mit dir rumscxhleppst werden dich alle auslachen. Nimm dir wie Sten schon sagte lieber Handschuhe mit dann passiert schon nix!


----------



## ThorstenBee (14. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Vor den Petermännchen solltest du dir nicht zuviel Angst einreden,werden eher selten mit der Angel gefangen.
Freu dich lieber auf die Wolfsbarsche und Plattfische die du dort fangen kannst,oder Conger,verschiedene Meerbrassenarten und mit ganz viel Glück Adlerfische.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (20. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Also Dankeschön für eure vielen Tipps.
Ich fahre dann noch heute Abend mit meiner Famillie los und werde dann in 2 Wochen hoffentlich viele schöne Bilder einstellen können!


----------



## -Ole- (26. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Ich bin wahrscheinlich Anfang/Mitte September eine Woche in Plouescat in der Bretagne. 
Kann ich hier mit einer Spinnrute ( WG 60g ) auf Wolfsbarsch gehen? Oder eher etwas leichteres Gerät? Hab auch noch eine mit WG 30g.
Die Rede war ja hier von schlanken Meerforellenködern.
Habe leider noch nie auf MeFos geangelt. Könnt ihr mir nen paar Köder empfehlen die dafür passen würden?
Irgendwelche Tips die mir sonst noch dort an der Küste helfen könnten?

Vielen Dank euch #6


----------



## rhinefisher (26. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Nimm dir einige schwere Spiros mit und kaufe dir da Unten einige Raglous - die beraten dich bestimmt im Laden was wo gerade läuft.. .
Petri


----------



## -Ole- (27. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Bretagne (Plouescat)*

Mein französisch ist leider nur schlecht bis mittelmäßig deswegen wird das mit den Tips wohl schwer, aber ich versuche es  
Danke dir #6


----------

